# a tragedy today.



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

today a I ventured off to the chagrin to catch some fish. it was a successful outing. after i left i wanted to make one last stop. i chose either the rock or the "hoga". i chose the hoga because it is so close to my house. 

Well as i arrived the fishing sucked. and there were these 3 kids fishing together on the slant concrete wall on the west side of the 82 dam. I heard a yell and looked over and saw the guy next to me rush over. 

i thought someone had hooked a fish. boy(15yrs)was i wrong. I walked up the rocks and noticed one of the young men fell in the river. I was like holy crap!!!! apparently he slid down the concrete and into the eddy which then pulled him towards the falls. It held him down and yanked off his waders and even pants. His friend is on the phone with the 911, and is was very distraught, which anyone would be. i take the phone and tell where we are at and what happened.

Now everyone is in a panic. he submerges for at least 3 minutes and some people across the river see his jacket yellow jacket and him with it in the middle of the river. as he slowly folows down river submerged and unmoving his friend runs across the river in some "shallower" water the retrieve him. I would not ever have considered running across what he did. I was in my waders but where i tried to cross was way too risky. 

his friend which was smaller then i( i weigh 155) pulled him across to the other side thru some riffles. he fell numerous times on his rear. he has no idea of how lucky he is that the current did not catch him and fill his waders. This kid trully has balls of steel.

Some other people on the opposite side of me helped drag him up the bank. I yelled to get them to smother him with there bodies, which they did. Soon the emergency crew arrives and rushes him to the hospital.

I really hope this kid makes it. His chances are def slim and that water is definiley cold. But God has his ways. 

I wish i could have done more to help. I have never waded the hoga, or fished for steelhead prior to today. But waking across water that you cant see more then a foot and is running hard can be intimidating. 

the worst part of this is. this guy who just arrived afterward must have ave known what was going on, but he kept fishing. what an ass. i know he could not have done anything but the last thing i would do is fish.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

today a I ventured off to the chagrin to catch some fish. it was a successful outing. after i left i wanted to make one last stop. i chose either the rock or the "hoga". i chose the hoga because it is so close to my house. 

Well as i arrived the fishing sucked. and there were these 3 kids fishing together on the slant concrete wall on the west side of the 82 dam. I heard a yell and looked over and saw the guy next to me rush over. 

i thought someone had hooked a fish. boy(15yrs)was i wrong. I walked up the rocks and noticed one of the young men fell in the river. I was like holy crap!!!! apparently he slid down the concrete and into the eddy which then pulled him towards the falls. It held him down and yanked off his waders and even pants. His friend is on the phone with the 911, and is was very distraught, which anyone would be. i take the phone and tell where we are at and what happened.

Now everyone is in a panic. he submerges for at least 3 minutes and some people across the river see his jacket yellow jacket and him with it in the middle of the river. as he slowly folows down river submerged and unmoving his friend runs across the river in some "shallower" water the retrieve him. I would not ever have considered running across what he did. I was in my waders but where i tried to cross was way too risky. 

his friend which was smaller then i( i weigh 155) pulled him across to the other side thru some riffles. he fell numerous times on his rear. he has no idea of how lucky he is that the current did not catch him and fill his waders. This kid trully has balls of steel.

Some other people on the opposite side of me helped drag him up the bank. I yelled to get them to smother him with there bodies, which they did. Soon the emergency crew arrives and rushes him to the hospital.

I really hope this kid makes it. His chances are def slim and that water is definiley cold. But God has his ways. 

I wish i could have done more to help. I have never waded the hoga, or fished for steelhead prior to today. But waking across water that you cant see more then a foot and is running hard can be intimidating. 

the worst part of this is. this guy who just arrived afterward must have ave known what was going on, but he kept fishing. what an ass. i know he could not have done anything but the last thing i would do is fish.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Safety, safety, safety... Got to be careful along that cold water.

I hope the boy is OK. He'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I think you guys done right ,kept your wits about you,did the best you could under the conditions, thanks for trying .


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thats too bad that that happend, what a jerk that guy must be to keep fishing and not even go over and try to do something to help.


----------



## Primus (Jul 6, 2005)

What time did it happen... I was in the area from 7:30-11:00AM. I wish I could have helped.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

A sad story and good job helping, hope he is going to be ok, our prayers are with him and his friends and family.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

it happened around 345.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I was there last year....a guy let his daughter play on that slanted concrete as he fished...the water was rushing...she fell in and the same thing happend....I was on the other side of the river watching the whole thing...

Hope they are ok....

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thats very sad and i really hope everything turns out alright Have to be very careful in around the water especially around falls and dams..they are extremely dangerous.

im sure he'll be in all of our prayers


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

the kid did make it. i called the park service.


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

That's great news....cold water has no mercy. A friend of my father's drowned many years ago wading in the early spring at Weir's rapids on the Maumee. Fell into a hole, waders filled up and he disappeared. Several people quickly shed their waders and tried to walk/swim out to where he was, but couldn't find him. A rescue boat had to drag until they pulled the body out.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that's great news. I am glad to here he is ok. i'm shure he wont do that again.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad he made it as well.

Please, with all the great weather we've been having, remember the water is still very cold, so please be careful. Whether in a boat, wading, or from shore, BE SAFE!!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

that sounds bad i had that happen to me at the sanduskey river fishing for walleyes i know what he felt like luckys some one got to me fast or i ight have been here


----------

